# Keys cut



## mutley

Hi all,

We tried to get an extra key cut for our villa In Al Reef AD today and were told that we need to have permission from the Police first!

Just wondered if anybody else had come across this? And I guess you'd need ID and copy of lease contract, then the Police would give a letter of 'No Objection' (no doubt with another price tag!)?

Many thanks


----------



## newguyintown

mutley said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We tried to get an extra key cut for our villa In Al Reef AD today and were told that we need to have permission from the Police first!
> 
> Just wondered if anybody else had come across this? And I guess you'd need ID and copy of lease contract, then the Police would give a letter of 'No Objection' (no doubt with another price tag!)?
> 
> Many thanks


Yep, without clearance from the police it is not possible to duplicate a key! You'll need to give them all your documents ID, contract copy etc (possibly some kind of NOC too) and of course permission from the police won't be free


----------



## mutley

Many thanks. Could you please explain NOC?


----------



## BedouGirl

No objection certificate. This problem doesn't seem to exist in Dubai. You just have to present photo ID and sign a book. Might be worth the drive to avoid the hassle 


----------



## mutley

Cool thank-you. You are probably right, worth a trip to Dubai to save the hassle (might finally get to see the sights too ;-)


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you decide to get your keys made in Dubai, you can go to the ibn battuta mall, and next to geant on same side of the mall, same wall but few shops down, there is a key making place that will not have issue making duplicates. They ask for id only.

I would suggest though asking around in abu dhabi as there are locations who will just make keys in abu dhabi same as dubai.... You just have to know the places to go to. I went with someone once to get extra keys made but can not tell you where I went as I get lost when going around abu dhabi too easily.


----------



## frenchfamily

Mercato Mall have a key cutter too and some great DSS activities for kids that could make a nice day out


----------

